# How long to dry wood inside?



## Coldfront (Aug 22, 2011)

Does wood take longer to dry if it is inside a garage? Here is my problem I just got a 10 cord logger load of oak mostly red oak and it is fresh cut green. I hope to get it all cut up and split by the end of October, I either want to build a open air wood shed meaning no sides and put where it will get plenty of wind or I have a huge garage I can clean out one stall and stack the wood inside the garage but will it be dry by next October inside the garage with no wind, or much air circulation? I keep the garage closed so the critters don't get in. I know red oak takes a good year to season.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 22, 2011)

If your garage is attached to your house, don't put it in there. You'll have more bugs and stuff in your house than you can deal with. Better to stack it neatly outside this fall, and build the shed over the top of it when you can. That's what I had to do...
Red oak is tough to get dry in a season. Usually takes 2. But it WILL burn after 1 season...


----------



## zogger (Aug 22, 2011)

*Nope*



Coldfront said:


> Does wood take longer to dry if it is inside a garage? Here is my problem I just got a 10 cord logger load of oak mostly red oak and it is fresh cut green. I hope to get it all cut up and split by the end of October, I either want to build a open air wood shed meaning no sides and put where it will get plenty of wind or I have a huge garage I can clean out one stall and stack the wood inside the garage but will it be dry by next October inside the garage with no wind, or much air circulation? I keep the garage closed so the critters don't get in. I know red oak takes a good year to season.



Nope, it won't dry well in there, not with the door shut all the time, and it won't get good airflow regardless. Dry it outside, and then just bring in a week or two's worth in heating season. That'll give ya a chance to knock more junk and dirt off the pieces before they enter the house, as well as making it convenient to go get a few sticks. If you have the resources to build an outside woodshed..do so!

Besides man, you need your space in the man cave! Don't want to fill it all up with firewood, that's a waste!*** You'd regret it within weeks of doing that.... Need workbenches and that old classic to have a place to be parked while you work on it, the lawnmowers and other gear, place for your table saw and who knows...that stuff, and you will accumulate it. Mancave is for working on projects with tools, and for keeping your ride dry, it ain't a closet....

***Unless you are talking "jay leno" sized garage, then go for it, all your firewood, park your yacht in there, your planes, fleets of rides, indoor target range, miniature golf, olympic pool, etc.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 22, 2011)

Coldfront said:


> Does wood take longer to dry if it is inside a garage? Here is my problem I just got a 10 cord logger load of oak mostly red oak and it is fresh cut green. I hope to get it all cut up and split by the end of October, I either want to build a open air wood shed meaning no sides and put where it will get plenty of wind or I have a huge garage I can clean out one stall and stack the wood inside the garage but will it be dry by next October inside the garage with no wind, or much air circulation? I keep the garage closed so the critters don't get in. I know red oak takes a good year to season.


Wood takes longer to dry inside a garage than outdoors--even in a random thrown pile. The less sunshine and wind that firewood receives, the longer it takes to dry. Forget rain--both sunshine and wind dry the wood much faster. Rainfall dries off in half a day or so. 

In addition to garages, tarps, if anything, hold the moisture inside the wood and contribute nothing to drying, and usually tarp covers extend the drying period during the summer. About the only thing that tarps do is keep ice and snow off the wood in the winter. They also look ugly.


----------



## Coldfront (Aug 22, 2011)

I didn't think it would be a good idea, but the garage is 54'x32' I could fit 6 cars in there if I cleaned it all out. I am going to work on getting it cut and split first, then try and build a wood shed before to much snow. I guess if worst came to worst it would be better off in a pile outside in the sun and wind even if I didn't get it covered.


----------



## Encore (Aug 22, 2011)

Be better to stack it outside than leave it in a pile. You'll be surprised how quickly you can get it stacked. But stack that stuff in nice rows where they get some good sun and wind and you should be good to go by next Oct. 

We burned some red oak last year that was seasoned for a year and it burned excellent. Like some of the others have said, it doesn't burn as nicely as some of my stuff that is 2 years seasoned, but that'll prove true for most wood. 

Definitely wouldn't stack in your garage though. As stated, you'll get a ton of bugs and sometimes mice in that mess. We tend to keep a wheel barrow of wood in the garage in the winter but that's about it. The rest of it is about 15yds away from the house


----------



## mark woods (May 8, 2015)

? What about in basement with dehumidifier on I'm not worried about the bugs


----------



## Ironworker (May 8, 2015)

mark woods said:


> ? What about in basement with dehumidifier on I'm not worried about the bugs


I think it's already well seasoned.


----------



## slowp (May 9, 2015)

It doesn't matter what size the garage is. Green wood needs air circulation. If you want to grow mushrooms, stack it tightly in a closed up building. If you don't, stack it outside for at least a year and you can cover the top with a tarp.


----------

